# محاضرة في منظومات الانذار عن الحريق واستخداماتها



## زياد القزاز (28 مارس 2013)

منظومات الانذار عن الحريق



نبذة عن منظومات الانذار عن الحريق
تستخدم منظومات الانذار عن الحريق(Fire alarm system) بشكل واسع في معظم الابنية في الوقت الحاضر وحسب التوجيهات الصادرة من مديرية الدفاع المدني وذلك لمحاولة التنبيه على حدوث حريق وتحديد مكانه للتمكن من مكافحته واتخاذ الاجراءات السريعة قبل انتشاره وبأسرع وقت ممكن. وهناك نوعان رئيسيان من منظومات الانذار عن الحريق هما:


المنظومات العامة (conventional fire alarm system)
المنظومات المعنونة الذكية (Intelligent Addressable fire alarm system)
وتعمل كلا المنظومتان بنفس اساس الاستشعار ولكنها تختلف من حيث دقة تحديد الانذار واسلوب العمل والتسليك والتنبيه اضافة الى بعض المميزات الاخرى .
تمتاز المنظومات العامة بسهولة تركيبها واستخدامها وتركب في الابنية الصغيرة والمخازن والابنية ذات المشتملات المحدودة والتي يمكن تقسيمها الى مناطق معينة تمكن المسؤولين عن المتابعة من الوصول الى منطقة الانذار بسهولة.
اما المنظومات المعنونة فتستخدم عادة في الابنية ذات المشتملات الكثيرة مثل الفنادق المتعددة الطوابق والمستشفيات وما شابهها وذلك لكثرة الغرف والمشتملات التي تحويها مثل هذه الابنية.
ومن اهم المنظومات المعتمدة والشائع استخدامها في العراق هي المنظومات من انتاج الشركات:
ZETA , GST , GEF , HONEYWELL , GENT , MAVIGARD 


مكونات منظومات الانذار عن الحريق
وبصورة عامة تتكون منظومات الانذار عن الحريق من الاجزاء الرئيسية التالية:


حساسات الحريق وتقسم الى عدة انواع من حيث طريقة الاستشعار:


حساسات الدخان(SMOKE DETECTORS) وتستخدم عادة في الاماكن المغلقة لغرض التحسس بالدخان الناتج من حدوث الحريق وارسال اشارة الى لوحة السيطرة الرئيسية ويبدا الانذار حال وصول تركيز الدخان في الفراغ داخل الحساس الى نسبة (3% – 6 % ) وفيها نوعان رئيسيان:


حساسات ضوئية (Photo optic smoke detector) تعتمد في تحسسها على حساب التغير في المجال الضوئي بين مرسلة ومستقبلة للاشعة تحت الحمراء داخل الحساس نتيجة مرور الدخان المتصاعد من الحرائق
حساسات ايونية (Ionization smoke detector) تعمل على اساس تأين الفراغ في داخل الحساس نتيجة الدخان


حساسات الحرارة (Heat detectors) تسخدم في الاماكن المفتوحة او شبه المفتوحة او الاماكن المتربة نوعا ما وتتحسس بالحرارة الناتجة عن الحريق والتي تجتاز (68 C) درجة مئوية.
حساسات اللهب (Flame detectors) تعمل هذه الحساسات على اساس الاستشعار باي لهب ناتج من احتراق المواد ضمن منطقة العمل.
الحساسات الشعاعية ( Beam detectors) وهي عبارة عن اجهزة ارسال شعاعية ذات نطاق محدود مع مستقبلات خاصة تستخدم في الاماكن المفتوحة مثل المخازن او المجازات بين الابنية للتحسس بالحريق في المنطقة المحصورة بين المرسلة والمستقبلة وتكون ذات مدى كبير يصل الى 100 متر
الحساسات الخاصة بالمجاري الهوائية لانظمة التدفئة والتبريد (Duct detector)


نقطة الاستدعاء اليدوية (Manual call point) وتسمى نقطة كسر الزجاجة احيانا وهي نقطة تحسس بالحريق تعمل بالضغط على اللوح الامامي للنقطة في المنطقة المؤشر عليها بعلامة (press here) وبذلك يتم تفعيل اشارة الحريق في لوحة السيطرة.
المنبه الصوتي للحريق ويستخدم عدة انواع منها:


منبه صوتي للحريق(siren) يطلق هذا المنبه صوت او عدة اصوات
منبه صوتي وضوئي للحريق(Flash siren) يطلق هذا المنبه صوت او عدة اصوات
 مع اشارة ضوئية للتنبيه على الحريق عن طريق استلام الاشارة من لوحة السيطرة


جرس الحريق (Bell) منبه ترددي خاص يعمل على فولتية المنظومة عن طريق استلام اشارة الحريق من لوحة السيطرة
مصباح الدلالة (Remote indicator) اشارة ضوئية تثبت عادة على ابواب الغرف , تعمل على تحديد الغرفة المسببة للإنذار ,تأخذ الاشارة من الحساسات وتعطي ضوء احمر .
لوحة السيطرة والتحكم (Control penal):صندوق يحتوي عل لوحات الكترونية ورليات خاصة تعمل على ارسال اشارات مستمرة الى الحساسات وتجهيزها بالطاقة الكهربائية المستمرة .تجهز لوحة السيطرة عن طريق الكهرباء المتناوبة (220 فولت) كما وتحتوي عل مصدر احتياطي للطاقة الكهربائية (UPS) داخل اللوحة يستخدم عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائي ويمكنه امداد المنظومة بالطاقة الكهربائية لساعات عديدة.
جهاز المكرر(Repeater) في حالة وجود عدة ابنية تحتوي على منظومات الانذار عن الحريق ويراد ربطها وتوحيدها في مركز مراقبة موحد او في مركز للدفاع المدني ,في هذه الحالة يتطلب استخدام جهاز يطلق عليه (repeater)او المكرر .يتم ربط جميع لوحات السيطرة لمنظومات الانذار لتلك الابنية بطريقة خاصة الى هذا الجهاز سلكيا.
وعند حدوث انذار عن الحريق في اي من تلك الابنية يظهر ذلك على شكل تنبيه صوتي وضوئي في لوحة السيطرة لجهاز المكرر(repeater) تدل على البناية او المنطقة التي حدث فيها الانذار ,عندها يتم التوجه والتركيز على تلك البناية دون غيرها للتمكن من معرفة سبب الانذار وموقعه على وجه التحديد داخل تلك البناية من خلال لوحة السيطرة التابعة لها ومعالجته على وجه السرعة.


يستخدم لربط جميع اجزاء المنظومة اسلاك خاصة ذات مقاومة عالية للحرارة او الحريق (Heat or fire resistant cable ) ومعزولة بشكل جيد.


خصائص منظومات الانذار عن الحريق


يجب ان تكون منظومات الانذار عن الحريق ذات مواصفات عالية ومن مناشئ موثوقة وتخضع الى المقاييس العالمية المعتمدة والصادرة بهذا الخصوص من المؤسسات ذات العلاقة مثل (UL , FM , NFPA ) وغيرها
 يتم اجراء الفحص الدوري من قبل الشخص المسؤول او من الجهة المختصة مرة واحدة شهريا وحسب التعليمات والتوصيات الصادرة من المصنع وبصورة دورية للتاكد من صلاحية المنظومة ومعالجة الاخطاء والاعطال ان وجدت.
يجب توفر الكادر الكفوء والمدرب على منظومات الانذار للتمكن من معرفة مصدر الانذار واتخاذ الاجراءات الصحيحة في الوقت المناسب.


الاجراءات التي يجب اتخاذها في حالة انطلاق منبهات الانذار عن الحريق


 في حالة انطلاق اشارة الانذار عن الحريق يتم اتباع الخطوات التالية:


 تفعيل لوحة السيطرة بادارة مفتاح الاثارة الى وضع العمل
اسكات المنبه الصوتي بالضغط على الازرار (STOP و silence )
تعيين منطقة الانذار من خلال لوحة السيطرة والتي تظهر باشتعال ضوء احمر في المنطقة ( او المناطق ) المعنية
التوجه الى منطقة الانذار مباشرة وحسب المخططات والتأكد من الحالة
اتخاذ الاجراءات الضرورية والاتصال بمركز الدفاع المدني في حالة الحاجة
بعد اكمال الاجراءات يتم الضغط على مفتاح تصفير الانذارات (rest)


 عند ملاحظة اي دخان او بداية حريق في اي منطقة تتخذ الاجراءات التالية:


التوجه الى اقرب نقطة استدعاء يدوية ( كسر زجاجة) والضغط عليها بقوة بعد رفع الغطاء الواقي وملاحظة انطلاق منبهات الحريق الخارجية والداخلية وفي جميع الطوابق وفي السيطرة الرئيسية.
اذا كنت قرب كونترول الانذار عن الحريق فيمكنك اطلاق الانذار من خلال الضغط على الزر (SOUNDER /STOP )
الاتصال بمركز الدفاع المدني
اتباع اجراءات السلامة
 


بعض المقاييس المعتمدة دوليا:
FM" stands for Factory Mutual. They are an insurance underwriter and 3rd party certification organization for fire safety in industrial and commercial locations and for fire and safety equipment. 
EN54 European standard 54 specifies
(NFPA) National Fire Protection Association
UL (Underwriters Laboratories) is a safety consulting and certification 
المهندس زياد القزاز
شركة شمس البيان


----------



## medhat56 (25 أبريل 2013)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mosahemdan (28 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## elghammaz.m (1 يونيو 2013)

مشكور المهندس زياد القزاز مع تمنياتنا بمزيد من الموضاعات المفيدة


----------



## م محمد البدراني (3 أغسطس 2013)

نشكرك للموضوع المفيد مع تمنياتنا لك بالتوفيق ولكل المهندسين والاخوة الافاضل


----------



## gesair200 (4 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور....وهذا الموضوع ضروري وحساس واتمنى ان تفيدنا بالمزيد


----------



## حاتم محمدعبدالحليم (25 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور علي المجهود


----------



## حاتم محمدعبدالحليم (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا اله إلا أنت سحانك إن كنت من الظالمين*


----------

